# Süsswasserfische+Angeltechnik



## bernd noack (23. September 2004)

eine englische website bringt fuer viele Süsswasserfische 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sehr gute beschreibungen der jeweiligen fischart und der efektivsten angelmethode mit aussagekraeftigen graphiken und bildern : http://www.course-fishing.freeuk.com/ ---klicke dort unter fish---dazu stelle ich noch eine umrechnungstabelle fuer englische masse und gewichte ins board : http://www.learnabout.de/v_useful/dimensions.htm auch ohne englischkenntnisse interessant 

#6


----------

